# Ok all you experts1



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
We are off to France soon.
What else do I need?
2 x Triangles
beam benders
first aid kit
spare bulbs
fire thingy (puts out fires)
health & breakdown insurance ( Rac)
map
Sat nav
money (not a lot)
Nationwide bank card ( for over draft)
passports
BEER
Wife and son.

What Else?????????????
Ta
Chris


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

High Vis Jacket?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spare*

Spare glasses (if you wear them)!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

chrisndeb said:


> Hi All
> We are off to France soon.
> What else do I need?
> 2 x Triangles
> ...


This link may help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-588446.html#588446


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

yep 3 x vests
dont wear glasses (yet)
GB on number plate

sure someting is missing


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

E111 to be used in conjunction with health insurance.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh yes E111 already in with passports


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*france soon*

beer glasses
fishing rods,
cheese board
mini boals.
cocktail sticks for the the snails,
garlic crusher,
soft bog role,
oh an a few extra euros for the unexpected, enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

chrisndeb said:


> sure someting is missing


A big grin????


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*OK experts*

Dog ??


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Phrase book if you do not speak the lingo.

Andy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Don't forget 1st Aid kit; but put in a good supply of your usual headache/cold remedies and antacid tablets too.

An extra mains cable (or even 2) can come in useful, a 2 pin converter, and a polarity tester (though we have never needed one at the sites we have stayed).
We also take a good sized watering can to top up tanks - usually topping up with two cans daily - sometime taps can be too far for the hose (saves unrolling hoses and carrying loads of water around).

And just have a great time

O


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

1. V5 document.

2. Insurance certificate for vehicle.

3. E111 is well obsolete, you should have the European Health Insurance Card.

4. MOT certificate (if appropriate)

Take photocopies of each, in case of loss or theft.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

chrisndeb said:


> sure someting is missing


Motorhome 8O

 
Keith


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

chrisndeb said:


> Oh yes E111 already in with passports


I do hope by E111 you mean the new card thing.

If not your old E111 is invalid

Wups


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Sufficient prescription medicines to last at least until a few days after your trip + other medication for most common health problems. I was bitten by musquitos in France this year and had a bad reaction to them, swelling, red and itching. Got something from local chemist but although it eased the itching, the redness still got worse, and couldn't understand all the blurb. No sooner got home and used a familiar cream than the leg started to clear. So for colds, flu, stings and bites , headaches and tummies, we now go prepared.

Also did you mention a first aid kit - a requirement in quite a few countries.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Superk said:


> chrisndeb said:
> 
> 
> > sure someting is missing
> ...


  Nothing worse than arriving in Calais and realising you left it on the driveway.


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Not been to France in our m\h yet but from past experience with Company car I believe you may have to have proof of ownership of the van i.e. the Registration Document - original, not copy.

You probably have this covered but thought I would mention.

Bon Vacances!!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

leave your lovely dog with me ???june


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> leave your lovely dog with me ???june


You a mind reader June??

I was just about to make the same offer!   

*Chris* has anyone drawn your attention to >> this excellent article << which Grizzly produced for us?

This is ours when she was a pup - just back in the van after playing in a deep puddle.










Dave


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Two Dogs..........!!!!! Springer Spaniels.

Incidently, do the French mind you letting them off the lead to run free or do you need to find dedicated dog walks. Don't really want to spend *all* my time trying to find that "Special" place to walk.

Love 'em to bits


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned Corkscrew yet


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we found plenty of free places to let our dog play, but do as we do at home pick up after whoops s? and take note of restrictions for beaches etc, also pine forest for those progresinory thingys? you will have a great time june sorry spell check did not know what i ment by them there thing but some cleaver person will let me know the correct spelling ha ha ??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

edd8ok said:


> Two Dogs..........!!!!! Springer Spaniels.
> 
> Incidently, do the French mind you letting them off the lead to run free or do you need to find dedicated dog walks. Don't really want to spend *all* my time trying to find that "Special" place to walk.
> 
> Love 'em to bits


If you notice a French owner picking up after their dog, take a photo quick or nobody will believe you!! 8O 8O

_(I exaggerate slightly of course, but judge for yourself as you play Hopscotch along the pavements to avoid stepping in the "Richards". :roll:

They generally don't seem too bothered about such matters - to say the least!!)_

Does this answer your question? :? :?

Dave


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't forget vehicle paperwork;
V5- MOT-INSURANCE etc etc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

chrisndeb said:


> Hi All
> We are off to France soon.
> What else do I need?
> 2 x Triangles
> ...


French Phrase Book and/or 
Franch Language CD'S


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is very useful if your language skills are dodgy - and who can speak all the European languages anyway! :? 8O

>> Click here <<

Ignore the £45 price tag 8O and get a second hand copy. Ours was like new when it arrived, and I paid about £6 for it.

_(I think it must be out of print, but haven't checked.)_

Dave


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you say you are taking your dog ? don't forget his/her passport otherwise you will not get him back into the UK .Find a vet local to you before returning to calais as the vets do seem to charge over the odds once you are in Calais and waiting for the boat in 24hrs time . Re the High vis jackets you only need the one for France ( driver ) although one for each seems sensible apart from the Uk of course where you don't need any,why I don't know ? Must be the quality of our roads :lol: :lol:


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Pepper spray or taser (sp) gun if going via Calais.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

what with that big dogxx


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Did you say you had a photo type driving licence? cos green paper ones no good now  Reading/puzzle books, cards,dominoes,in case the weather changes :roll: but hope it doesn't, Bon vaccances and Bon voyage :roll:  

ps. Hi June x


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Some basic tools .ie screwdrivers ,hammer ,adjustable wrench.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

shed loads of dosh. dennis


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks all, reading throuth all the posts I think im ok and ready to go.

I wish it was possible to take our puppy Alfie but due to the jabs he needs we didnt have time but he will be fine staying with our daughter.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Just a warning about the hi-viz vest situation. if you have to get out of any vehicle at night in France, other than the obvious parking situations, ie a breakdown or accident site, wear the vest as plod is very particular about this, in fact, if invited out by a plod, put it on as I knew some-one (admittedly French) who was booked for not putting one on in this situation, also if you are riding a bicycle at night in France you must wear a hi-vis.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You must also wear the high vis vest (to €U spec) on a bike in bad weather.

Remember to keep the vest(s) inside the vehicle - you will be done if you have to exit and dig around in the boot for them!

Remember to take the plastic driving licence photocard AND the green/pink D740 paper sheet.

If you are stopped in UK and don't have both parts you have only three days in which produce them (+MOT if applic and insurance cert) at a police station.

*Very* inconvenient if you are outward bound at Dover!

The plastic driving licence photocard is universally accepted as ID at campsites or wherever - far more convenient than having to dig out your passport.
Unlike your passport it has your address printed on it which saves hassle in spelling out your name and address - especially useful if (as ours) it is in incomprehensible (to others) Welsh!

This is one reason why I am all in favour of having ID cards in UK - but that is NOT a signal to start yet another debate on the matter!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

One thing not mentioned I think, Camping Card International.
We have never used our passports for years, our card has always been accepted as proof of identity, plus your name and address is on it,and
passport number, and it carries insurance while on sites.


----------

